# JD 4010D syncro no even gears



## dieselpower10 (Mar 18, 2012)

I just picked up a 4010D and none of the even gears work, I bought it this way knowing the transmission will most likely need to be gone through but i would like to get an idea what to look for. Thanks


----------



## okiebindernut (Apr 17, 2012)

You say it is missing the even gears. Do you mean 2,4,6, and 8? Did you possibly mean to say 1,2,4, and 6? If it is in fact missing 2,4,6,8 you have a couple of problems on the bottom shaft of the tranny. Time for a complete tear down, down to the bare case. If it is missing 1,2,4,6, the forward shifter position in each of the four quadrants, then you have a problem with the low gear on the top shaft of the tranny. Alot easier to deal with.


----------

